

The Art of the Pivot - BobbyH
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110201/the-art-of-the-pivot.html

======
BobbyH
> For some entrepreneurs, the toughest part of a pivot may be setting aside
> their personal convictions-and egos. "It's very hard as an entrepreneur to
> move away from your core idea," says Phumbhra, of Chegg. "But if your
> customers are telling you to, you have to learn to be flexible."

My experience has been that many founders are contrarians with a grand vision,
which can make a pivot towards a mainstream/less-grandiose direction
particularly hard to decide to embrace. Has anybody else noticed that a
founder is often the last person at a company to embrace a pivot?

